# Upgrading Exhaust?



## dfarr268 (Mar 15, 2005)

I need to know what I can do with my 95 Altima.
My flex pipe has a hole in it and now sounds like a tugboat.
Is there an aftermarket part I can put on my own? 
And what kind of performance would this add?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a header that you can install yourself that will add a few horses.
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&subcat=155&Brand=&id=43468&page=1

Troy


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

Try this company too.

http://www.hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns3007.html


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

othere then that i know obx fit if you dont have money but you need to remove the alternator and then putt it back


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

OBX is a knockoff. Do not support a company that does not do their own R&D. I don't have a lot of money, but I would rather pay more to a company that supports our U13's.


----------

